
Ask HN: Can someone explain what “doug1izaerwt3” is? - ramanujank
I found this stub of code on a website:<p>&lt;script type=&quot;text&#x2F;javascript&quot;&gt;
  var _kmq = _kmq || [];
  var _kmk = _kmk || &#x27;&lt;something here&gt;&#x27;;
  function _kms(u){
    setTimeout(function(){
      var d = document, f = d.getElementsByTagName(&#x27;script&#x27;)[0],
      s = d.createElement(&#x27;script&#x27;);
      s.type = &#x27;text&#x2F;javascript&#x27;; s.async = true; s.src = u;
      f.parentNode.insertBefore(s, f);
    }, 1);
  }
  _kms(&#x27;&#x2F;&#x2F;i.kissmetrics.com&#x2F;i.js&#x27;);
  _kms(&#x27;&#x2F;&#x2F;doug1izaerwt3.cloudfront.net&#x2F;&#x27; + _kmk + &#x27;.1.js&#x27;);
&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;<p>I understand most of it, but not the &quot;doug1izaerwt3&quot; part.<p>Can someone throw some light on this? TiA.
======
db48x
It's just a hostname. Hostnames can be any arbitrary sequence of letters,
numbers, and hyphens up to 63 characters long. It may or may not have semantic
meaning to whoever wrote the code; it looks pretty random to me.

~~~
ramanujank
Thanks. The point here is - it appears on more than one site. There is no
explanation about it anywhere.

